# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  2 Doors perpendicular - joining at corner

## jacy_m

Hi all, 
I plan to create a small study in our old bathroom. It's in a little bit of an odd location but this is the space that is available 
The room is only 1.8x2.1, so to open it up I thought about having 2 cavity slider doors that meet and lock at 90degs (shown in red). This would enable the corner of the study to be opened up into our open plan dining/kitchen and not feel so claustrophobic. The study needs to be able to be closed due to small children.  
I cannot find any information about doors meeting in a corner and what sort of hardware would be available to enable the doors to lock together. Due some support requirements in the walls, a false wall will be needed for one cavity slider but that is ok.  
Alternatively - if anyone has another solution? Is there a type of bifold door that could go on a track around a 90deg corner?  
And yes the bathroom sticks out further than the main house (about 450mm) 
thanks

----------

